# Finding a job in Singapore from India



## optimusprime

Hey folks,

Would like to know how is the job market(for IT) in Singapore now a days.
I am trying to find a job in Singapore(right from India), and will apply for a VISA once I get a job. Is it really possible to get a job through telephonic interviews?

Please advise.

Thank you.


----------



## bobbyalex

optimusprime said:


> Hey folks,
> 
> Would like to know how is the job market(for IT) in Singapore now a days.
> I am trying to find a job in Singapore(right from India), and will apply for a VISA once I get a job. Is it really possible to get a job through telephonic interviews?
> 
> Please advise.
> 
> Thank you.


There are plenty of threads in the forum on this exact same topic. <Snip>
On a general note: Singapore is a really poor place to find an IT job if you are really interested the field. Most jobs are in the banking sector and they will be on contract and you can be let go after the term expires. There is no job guarantee.

The company applies for the visa. You cant apply one yourself.

The government has severely restricted the number of Employment passes being granted.

Telephonic interview: depends on the company.

Salary: If you have a family, don't bother accepting a job offer for anything less than 8000 SGD.


----------



## simonsays

Bobbyalex, why are you digging up threads from 2011 ?

wouldn't the poster have found their answer by now?


----------



## bobbyalex

ecureilx said:


> Bobbyalex, why are you digging up threads from 2011 ?
> 
> wouldn't the poster have found their answer by now?


For some reason this post was on the initial page so I didn't bother to check the post date. My bad.


----------

